# Coffs harbour



## jambohoose (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody out there have any views or constructive opinions on Coffs harbour as a destination to settle in. Had a look at the school websites in the area and they all look good but could do with some on site experience of the whole town, family qualities, employment issues. I am a Staff Nurse so I know there are hospitals in the area, any input greatly received. Thanks.

Jambohoose.


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

jambohoose said:


> Anybody out there have any views or constructive opinions on Coffs harbour as a destination to settle in. Had a look at the school websites in the area and they all look good but could do with some on site experience of the whole town, family qualities, employment issues. I am a Staff Nurse so I know there are hospitals in the area, any input greatly received. Thanks.
> 
> Jambohoose.


My experience of Coffs was about 10 yrs ago. Wasn't going to post, but in the absence of any other replies, here goes. Maybe somebody can post a more up to date observation.
I was visiting my sis who stays in Sydney, but decided to spend a week in Coffs to give her a bit of peace!!
The weather was fantastic, & the setting idyllic. the harbour itself had a restaurant with great seafood. The town centre was being re-developed at the time if I recall, so can't really comment there. The people were really friendly. It's been said that they have the best climate in OZ. All in all, it seemed to be a great place to live. We've looked at the possibility of moving there, but as I need to work at the airport, the opportunities for me are limited due it's size. The Australia/NZ magazine recently ran a feature on Coffs. If you haven't got it I could email it to you.
My brother in law, a native Aussie was a senior logistics manager with a company called CSR in Sydney at the time I was there. His mate held the same position in Coffs.
My brother-in-law reckoned that the job his mate had was the best in the company, simply because of the location!! 
Hope this helps.


----------



## jambohoose (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for taking the time to respond. I have had more responses from other forums. it would be grat if you could email me that document yopu were on about. How do I go about getting my email address to you privatley?

Jambohoose


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

jambohoose said:


> thanks for taking the time to respond. I have had more responses from other forums. it would be grat if you could email me that document yopu were on about. How do I go about getting my email address to you privatley?
> 
> Jambohoose


Send me a private message with your email address Jambohoose. I'll scan the feature & send it onto you.
I wouldn't worry about the lack of feedback. I've found all the forums a bit quiet since the dreaded new CSL was revealed.
And of course the deepening recession.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I think only members with 5 or more posts can send / receive private messages....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I think only members with 5 or more posts can send / receive private messages....
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Get posting jambohoose!!!


----------



## jambohoose (Mar 19, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> I think only members with 5 or more posts can send / receive private messages....
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


hi Karen, thanks for info. where are you based? we're unsure which state to settle on, husband requires a state sponsership for nursing, we keep coming back to Adelaide but also toyed with Coffs Harbour or Perth ....do you have any advice? we have 3 primary school kids and hoping to apply for a place in a private catholic school and have relocated by summer 2012. thanks again, Lisa


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

jambohoose said:


> hi Karen, thanks for info. where are you based? we're unsure which state to settle on, husband requires a state sponsership for nursing, we keep coming back to Adelaide but also toyed with Coffs Harbour or Perth ....do you have any advice? we have 3 primary school kids and hoping to apply for a place in a private catholic school and have relocated by summer 2012. thanks again, Lisa


We are probably working within similar timeframe jambohoose, and are also unsure about where to re-locate, although Bribane, Sydney, Melbourne are our mainstay's (in that order). We have two kids, Gabriel 3 & Jude 1, so primary schools are also high on our agenda. Been a few negative posts on here recently with regard to OZ education system. Have you received any quotes on cost of private catholic schooling?


----------



## jambohoose (Mar 19, 2009)

NELBHOY said:


> We are probably working within similar timeframe jambohoose, and are also unsure about where to re-locate, although Bribane, Sydney, Melbourne are our mainstay's (in that order). We have two kids, Gabriel 3 & Jude 1, so primary schools are also high on our agenda. Been a few negative posts on here recently with regard to OZ education system. Have you received any quotes on cost of private catholic schooling?


hi, not received any quotes as such. Some school websites list their fees and the additional items you are due to cover (uniforms, building maintenance, trips etc) and the cost varies from school to school. I've been trying to compare school costs before deciding on our exact location in Adelaide. We've visited Adelaide a lot and really like it all, but like any city, there will be some rougher parts that we're hoping to avoid. We lived in Mildura, Victoria for over a year and our eldest son attended kinder - which is the only experience we have of the education system and it was excellent there. That was 4 years ago. Have you applied for your visa yet? cheers


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jambohoose said:


> hi Karen, thanks for info. where are you based? we're unsure which state to settle on, husband requires a state sponsership for nursing, we keep coming back to Adelaide but also toyed with Coffs Harbour or Perth ....do you have any advice?


It really depends on what you are looking for....

We're in Mount Gambier in SE South Australia. We didn't want Adelaide since my husband didn't want to live in a big city so we compromised. 

We visited Perth before moving here but it was too hot for us (there are weather links in the 'PLEASE READ....' sticky post towards the top of the forum). I knew I wouldn't be going outside in summer and that would have been a waste. Some of the areas south of Perth were cooler. 

I also researched clubs in the areas we were looking to move to (most libraries have online club lists) to see how we could be part of the local community. I cannot stress how important it is to get out, meet people and make new friends. 

Choose somewhere where you have the best chance of succeeding, don't overstretch your budget (interest rates are low at the moment but that won't be forever) and be prepared for it to be different here. Australia won't change for you (nor should it) so you need to be adaptable. 

We don't have kids so can't help you about schools. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

jambohoose said:


> hi, not received any quotes as such. Some school websites list their fees and the additional items you are due to cover (uniforms, building maintenance, trips etc) and the cost varies from school to school. I've been trying to compare school costs before deciding on our exact location in Adelaide. We've visited Adelaide a lot and really like it all, but like any city, there will be some rougher parts that we're hoping to avoid. We lived in Mildura, Victoria for over a year and our eldest son attended kinder - which is the only experience we have of the education system and it was excellent there. That was 4 years ago. Have you applied for your visa yet? cheers


We applied in Feb 09. Had to 'cause I turned 40 the same month & would have needed to sit the IELTS to get extra points. Will probably have to validate the visa next year. We were hoping to get out next year but thanks to the bankers this is not an option!!


----------



## aingeal (Apr 17, 2009)

We moved to coffs from ireland with 3 kids 6-9yrs last dec.Coffs is beautiful,laid back and friendly.Sawtell nearby is even nicer.very little trafffic,rush or stress here.Weather good-about 27 in summer,20 winter[nights get cold].not a lot of work though but medical field seems ok.All the facilities you need and a busy airport,50 mins to Sydney or Brisbane.Beaches are great.We like it,kids love it.Property can be expensive but this is relative to your means,cheap compare to cities.No crime that you would speak of,lots of bars,cafes,clubs etc..Pretty good really.A car is essential,public transport bitty and expensive.Hope this helps.


----------



## dripsey (Apr 10, 2010)

*Coffs Harbour*



jambohoose said:


> Anybody out there have any views or constructive opinions on Coffs harbour as a destination to settle in. Had a look at the school websites in the area and they all look good but could do with some on site experience of the whole town, family qualities, employment issues. I am a Staff Nurse so I know there are hospitals in the area, any input greatly received. Thanks.
> 
> Jambohoose.


Hi 
We moved from Cork to Bellingen - bout 30 min drive from Coffs in January....Coffs Harbour is really nice but as we don't actually live there I can't help you in regards to schools etc, but people are really friendly and the weather is nice, but can get very humid. Great shopping centres and lovely beaches in Coffs and surrounding areas....Sawtell is a really lovely beach....and alot of activities for kids, although can be costly....same as anywhere I suppose.
From what I hear, Coffs Harbour hospital is quite busy ( I know some people who work in Bellingen hospital), so you might find it easy to beable to get work there...
Well I hope that this helps somebit.....


----------



## rockluva (Nov 27, 2010)

*Coffs Harbour*

I read Nelbhoy's reply about Coffs Harbour with interest, since I too am keen to relocate from Brisbane to the Coffs Harbour area. Not sure how the economic downturn has influenced employment opportunities there.

Is there anyone who lives in the area or has current knowledge of the area who can please tell me a bit more about this please? I will be looking for work in a chemistry laboratory or a teaching job at TAFE in science or language. Not sure how much industry thre is in/around Coffs and what the outlook for such employment is...??? Any ideas or advice will be appreciated )


----------



## BronC (Jun 23, 2012)

bump. 

Coffs Harbour is on my Possible Locations list for next year. I've been living in Melbourne but really want to get out of the big cities. 

What is the work situation like right now? Where else could I scope out vacancies online, other than SEEK?

How much to rent a 1 or 2 bedroom place with a small garden/outside area (in any area)? How much to rent a place on a hectare in the more rural areas?

Any info. appreciated. Thanks


----------

